# wie programiere ich eine PXC52



## MiMaBe (20 September 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Aus einer Elektrowerkstadt Luquidation konnte ich günstig eine PXC52 und einen PXM20 Erwerben. (beides Siemens)

Auf Anfrage bei Siemens hies es, das die Steuerung die ich daraus machen möchte einfach sei, ich bräuchte keine zusatzgeräte, einfach das Programieren und dann das Programm aufspielen würde mich Pauschal 1800€ kosten.

Da ich so viel Geld nicht habe, hab ich selbst mich versucht im Internet schlau zu machen, fand leider nichts kluges, bin aber auf euch gestosen.

Nun ist meine Frage wie bereits im Titel erwänt, wie Programiere ich die PXC52?

MfG
MiMaBe


----------



## M_K (20 September 2008)

Hallo,

der PXC52 wird mit einer Software von Siemens Building Technologies programmiert. Der Name der Software lautet Desigo Toolset.
Sie besteht aus PX Design und CFC mit angepassten Bausteinen für die HLK-Technik.
Bei PX Design handelt es sich ebenfalls um eine angepasste (abgespeckte) Version des Simatic Managers.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MiMaBe (20 September 2008)

Hi Michael (bist ein Namensvetter   )

Das  Desigo Toolset ist das kostenlos? oder gibt es eine Passende Freewarelösung?
Ich habe es schon mal am Laptop von meinem ehemaligen Chef Probieren dürfen, der hat Simatic WinCC, haut aba ned hin mit dem.

Grund ist, ich möchte mit der PXC52 5 wärmefühler ansteuern, die in meinem Server drinn sind, da der unter volllast gerne Heiss läuft, und wenn er nix zu thun hat mich die lüfter Wahnsinnig machen, darum wollte ich mir mit der selbst was zusammenbasteln, das die lüfter Aus sind, bez. 12V oder 18V kriegen.


MfG
MiMaBe


----------



## M_K (20 September 2008)

Hallo,

nein das DTS ist richtig teuer, und mit einem Dongle geschützt, und Freeware ist mir leider nicht bekannt.
Aber vielleicht gibt esd ja eine Demoversion bei SBT.

Die Kommunikation mit dem Controller läuft über LON/Bacnet. Die Visualisierung erfolgt mit Desigo Insight.
Die Visu geht aber auch mit dem PXM 20 sehr gut, da das Gerät nicht extra programmiert werden muss, sondern direkt auf den Controller zugreift.

Zum Programmieren brauchst Du aber bei den Kompaktgeräten ohne Netzwerkschnittstelle auf jeden Fall einen Wandler von Seriell auf LON/Bacnet.

Bei der Netzwerkvariante reicht ein gekreuztes Netzwerkkabel.

Aber Vorsicht bei der Netzwerkvariante des PXM 20, das benötigt eine PoE Spannungsversorgung.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MiMaBe (20 September 2008)

Hi Michael
Verdammt, alles ist immer so teuer.

Hmm, nee hab leider keine Demo gefunden :..(


Die PXM20 Behersch ich schon bald, zur zeit nutz ich sie, um die Lüfter Manuel zu regeln, da das mit dem Verbindungstest  ja sehr gut geht.
Beide Geräte haben einen RJ45 Anschluss. Das Kabel hab ich mir anhand der Bedienungsanleitungen der beiden Geräte selbst gemacht (Ja ich kann noch JR45 Stecker an Netzwekkabel Crimpen  )

Mein PXM20 hat 2 Netzwerkanschlüsse (steht in keiner anleitung, aber okey)

A (Service Out) => 
B (Service 24 in) => An dem Port kann ich die PXM52 Ansteuern und Spannung ist voranden.
C (To PXC..) => ist so n komisches ding mit nem langen schlitz und drunter sind in 2 reien je 5 Quadratische löcher.


Also müsste ich jemanden finden, der DTS hat, müsste ihn bitten mir das Programm zu schreiben (natürlich mit den Schematas Plänen), und dann, könnt ich es selbst aufspielen?

Sorry, in pc's kenn ich mich aus, SPS und co ist für mich aber absolutes neuland.

MfG
MiMaBe

PS: 
Danke für deine Raschen Antworten und deine Geduld


----------



## M_K (20 September 2008)

Hallo,

der komische Anschluß ist dazu gedacht, um das PXM 20 direkt auf einen PXC64U bzw. PXM128U Controller zu setzen. 

Ohne DTS kannst Du das Programm nicht aufspielen. Achte darauf, dass Du auch das Programm als DTS Projekt bekommst, da das Programm nicht aus dem Controller ausgelesen werden kann. 

Die Demo musst Du bei einer Siemens Vertretung anfordern, im Internet gibts nichts.

Auf der Seite von SBT gibts, wenn auch nur wenige nähere Informationen.
http://www.buildingtechnologies.siemens.de/

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MiMaBe (20 September 2008)

okey, vielen dank.
ich werd mich ma an die Siemens wenden, bezüglich der demo.


----------



## GLT (26 September 2008)

MiMaBe schrieb:


> Grund ist, ich möchte mit der PXC52 5 wärmefühler ansteuern, die in meinem Server drinn sind, da der unter volllast gerne Heiss läuft, und wenn er nix zu thun hat mich die lüfter Wahnsinnig machen, darum wollte ich mir mit der selbst was zusammenbasteln, das die lüfter Aus sind, bez. 12V oder 18V kriegen


Fühler ansteuern?

Dafür einen BACNet-Controller zu verwenden ist wohl ein wenig overdressed, geschweige was dich die DTS kosten würde.

BTW - falls Du die 2 Dinger loswerden möchtest schick ne PN.


----------

